# Mk4 gti bumper light problem/question



## gti vr6er (Oct 8, 2010)

Well, I just noticed that my right bumper light(you know, the ugly orange ones we all end up swapping for smoked or clear) doesn't turn on when my light turn on as they're supposed to. J thought the bulb was simply burnt out but when I put my turn signal on, it flashes. 

So I'm not sure what the heck is goin on. If it flashes with turn signal, why doesn't it stay on like it'd supposed to when I turn the lights on? 

A faulty fuse or wiring or circuit maybe? But wouldn't those just prevent it from turning on all together? But it flashes with turn sig so I'm just confused. 

If there's a fuse I can change, please tell me which one it is or if it's circuit then Plz tell me how to fix it...or point me in the right direction to a thread maybe. 

Plz help, it's annoying as hell and throws off the aesthetic balance at night. 

Thx!:thumbup:


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Huh? What's not working - the side marker (parking light) on the front bumper cover - or the turn signal repeater on the fender by the door?


----------



## gti vr6er (Oct 8, 2010)

Haha, your right...the light on the bumper cover doesn't flash with the turn signal. Yeah, it's the bumper cover light(drivers side) "side marker" I asked my wife to tell me whether it was on or off and she said it flashes when I put my signal on. That's what happens when you trust a womans word when it comes to mechanics lol. I suppose it's just a dead bulb. I'll change the bulb and just take it from there. Does anyone know the bulb type for that front bumper cover sidemarker? I want to finally switch them out to white so they're not that ugly amber. Where has the best deals on bulbs? I guess ECS I suppose? Thanks.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

When you have your lights off does it flash in sync w/your turn signals? When lights on, does it flash alternately with your turn signal?

And are you the only owner of your car or did someone else have it before and modify it?

This sometimes actually is a deliberate trick/mod (if someone else had your car and modded it):
http://www.danielsternlighting.com/tech/markerflash/markerflash.html

If not (not modified), your car is mimicking that inadvertantly via a bad connection somewhere. Use that above URL as a reference but essential you want to undo what is described there.


----------



## gti vr6er (Oct 8, 2010)

gti_matt said:


> When you have your lights off does it flash in sync w/your turn signals? When lights on, does it flash alternately with your turn signal?
> 
> And are you the only owner of your car or did someone else have it before and modify it?
> 
> ...


No, in fact it doesn't light at all. Thought it blinked with signal because that's what wife claimed:screwy: Anyways, I guess it's just a sign and time to switch out those ugly amber sidemarkers to clear or smoked. 

Thanks for your help.


----------

